
A new algorithm can mimic your voice with just snippets of audio - katiey
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/610386/a-new-algorithm-can-mimic-your-voice-with-just-snippets-of-audio/
======
jerrre
... fooling voice recognition systems, not humans. So more of a security
result than an audio result I'd say.

Some time ago I read biometrics should be used as a username, not a password,
which seems to make sense to me.

